# [SOLVED] Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!



## rol14me (May 19, 2008)

Ok Im New To OverClocking Have a XPS 710 And Im Running a Intel Core 2 6600 2.4GHz 4GB Ram Dual XFX 8800GT 512mb Cards In My Bios I Set My System To Alow OverClocking Then I set My nTune To Run Overclocking With My Bios !!! So Now What Was Wondering If Someone Has The Same System Set Up As Me And Can Walk Me Threw The Next Steps Dont want to Screw Up my System Buy Overclocking It To Much !!!


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*

What are you loaded CPU temperatures? Download and run ORTHOS for 10 minutes or so and check with SpeedFan. 

ORTHOS: http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm
SpeedFan: http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

Also what power supply? Post the outputs of the rails from the sticker on the side of it.


----------



## rol14me (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*

I dont know what happend but i went to run the test that went fine then i went to run the speedfan and my whole system shut down i couldnt reboot untill i took out my memorey and add one stick at a time my graphics went from 1920x1200 to 800x600 ???
I have Nvidia nTune & Nvidia Monitor that tells me temps and fan speeds ???
NEXT ??? My power supply is 750w SLi !!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*

what is the make and model of PSU


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/dell_xps_710/page5.asp



it will be difficult to really get a good overclock as the dell bios doesnt support a wide range of adjustments >>>>> only the cpu multiplier


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*

I would not overclock your video cards you dont need it


try to bump up just the cpu speed


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*

did your system come with four sticks of ram or two ?????


have you added more ram yourself ???


----------



## rol14me (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*

CPU intel 6600 dual i got it up and running i dont want to overclock the cards just the cpu ??? came with two added a matching pair so now four !!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*

its *harder *to overclock with four sticks of ram >>>>> that will require you to bump up the vdimm ram voltage which your motherboard does not allow


----------



## rol14me (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*

ok so ill go buy two sticks of 2 gb each then what ??? hey my 32bit system doesnt show all 4 anyway should i just get 2 1 gb sticks because i have 2 8800gt cards at 512 taking up memory and i think my Ageia PhysX adapters pci card takes up memory space all so what about my Creative SBX-Fi pci card all so ???? Hey how do i put a custom picture for my avater pic. ???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*

I personally would shoot for two x 2 gig sticks of ram with the lowest CAS latency you can afford

its true / windows will only see about 3.5gigs of it but you will then have the memory needs covered


----------



## cbmog7 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Help OverClooking My Dell XPS 710 !!!*



linderman said:


> its *harder *to overclock with four sticks of ram >>>>> that will require you to bump up the vdimm ram voltage which your motherboard does not allow





rol14me said:


> ok so ill go buy two sticks of 2 gb each then what ... ???




I think you have to install your memory in pairs.


----------

